# Recent? Linode price drop of entry level VM.



## ekingston (Mar 27, 2017)

I notice this past weekend that Linode has dropped the price of their 1024MB RAM VM to $5 per month. https://www.linode.com/pricing

I've not used them, so this is not a comment on the service (good or bad).


----------



## aragats (Mar 27, 2017)

Good to know, thanks!
As far as I know they don't officially support FreeBSD, although there exist instructions how to install it.
I tried several services which officially support FreeBSD and decided to stick with https://www.liteserver.nl/.
So far so good: 6 months for less than $5/m for 512M RAM and 100GB disk.


----------

